

Ask HN: Can we please start calling NoSQL PostSQL?  - luddule

NoSQL sounds really negative, Post-SQL has a better ring do it.. or maybe DROPless?
======
noah256
Since PostgreSQL is already a well known (relational) product, I don't think
that PostSQL is viable terminology.

------
smoody
NoSQL databases can have their own Structured Query Languages. What they lack
are relational capabilities, so something like NoJoi might be better. :-)

------
snissn
i'll take pre-sql for it, before i'll accept or use post-sql

------
GooseFlyFox
I'd rather DumbSQL and SmartSQL personally

